# AR Pics... lets see em'



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Love seeing what people have done with their AR platforms... post your pics.

Here's my Stag decked out with Magpul accessories.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

DoubleStar with Magpul accessories and a Vortex Strikefire.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Gas-piston upper I've been messin' with for a while now. 
Love the sight, not all that crazy about the mounting system.
Stock's only been on it for a month or so; haven't shot it since the changeover.
Seems to be about a 1.5 - 2 MOA gun, on a good day (tested with a higher-power scope).


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> Love seeing what people have done with their AR platforms... post your pics.
> 
> Here's my Stag decked out with Magpul accessories.


Absolutely beautiful rifle - well designed, sleek and endangered!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I sold all of my AR's and donated the proceeds to the Brady Bunch. I'm learning the words to Kumbaya, and devoting my remaining years to the Palestinian cause, and world peace. :mrgreen:


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Bisley said:


> I sold all of my AR's and donated the proceeds to the Brady Bunch. I'm learning the words to Kumbaya, and devoting my remaining years to the Palestinian cause, and world peace. :mrgreen:


Nice. I enjoyed this one.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Recon Rifle, custom built for my Husband. Compass Lake Engineering Lower, YHM handguard, Magpul sights.










Our Varmint Rifle, Douglas Chrome Molly barrel, 22" Nikon Scope, Compass Lake basic build, Bushmaster lower. This is the lower I use on my Service rifle so it is my old one. I have another one I have not yet built up for this rifle...cobblers kids never have shoes. LOL


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice looking rifles everyone.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Here's my Palmetto State Armory that I just got finished. The quad rail and rail covers are UTG. Everything else is Magpul.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> Here's my Palmetto State Armory that I just got finished. The quad rail and rail covers are UTG. Everything else is Magpul.


This is about to look very different soon. I just wasn't digging the FDE. Also added a light. Pic coming soon.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

All done!


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

I need an AR really bad!


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just got done building this one 








And the other two...









:mrgreen:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Colt M4 Carbine*


----------

